# Acer Aspire 5551G



## psykhaze (Nov 21, 2010)

hello,
I'm the happy owner of an Acer aspire 5551G and i just installed FreeBSD 8.1-release with xorg-7.5 and KDE 4.4.

I didn't encountered any problem during the installation,so after logged,i tried a simple startx to check if everything was well. Xorg starts up,i can see the two xterm, but my mouse and my keyboard doesn't work and i cannot switch to a VT.
Mmmmh ok let's try something else, i type then /usr/local/kde4/bin/kdm to see if any changes and i got the same result : got a graphic output,but my inputs are like desactivated.

OK doesn't matter that's must not be so hard to solve,I try then typing Xorg -configure and then X -config xorg.conf.new . D'oh! i haven't any graphic output and cannot switch to a VT! ... Weird.
Let's see what's inside the xorg.conf.new... Nothing special, radeon mentionned as driver (graphic card is Mobility Radeon HD 5470, radeon driver should work for the basics) , classical InputDevices sections. It should work,as well as /var/log/Xorg.0.log does not provides error codes (i saw a warning regarding to AllowEMmptyInput,maybe come from here) but the most weird is that i cannot switch to VT after launching Xorg and that i have no graphical output.

Anybody has an idea ? Thanks by advance


----------

